# أعمق أنواع الحب ...



## +Nevena+ (15 نوفمبر 2009)

أعمق أنواع الحب​ 
حب مرتبط بالعطاء والبذل ... يتسم بالثبات متخطياً كل العقبات ... 
لا يشيخ مع الايام ولا يموت اطلاقا ...

حب منسكب فينا بالروح القدوس ... الذي يعطينا امكانيات حب فوق قدراتنا البشرية
هذا النوع من الحب يذكره الكتاب المقدس عند الحديث عن محبه الله للانسان
وعن علاقه المحبه بين الزوجين ...

فالحب في الزواج ينبغي ان يكون صوره منظوره للمحبة المتبادله بين الله والكنيسه 
" اف 5 : 25 "​ 


أهم سمات المحبه الزوجية : 
1- حب مجاني تلقائي : 

كما قيل عن الله " هكذا أحب الله العالم حتي بذل ابنه الوحيد " " يو 3 : 16 "
هل يوجد في العالم ما يحبب الله فيه ؟ !!!
بالتأكد لا ... فقج قيل عنه
" ليس بار ولا واحد ... " " رو 3 : 10 "​ 
- نري هذا الحب متجسداً علي الصليب حيث احبنا حتي الموت ... وفي موته يطلب المغفره للمسيئين اليه .

" يا ابتاه اغفر لهم لانهم لا يعلمون ماذا يفعلون " " لو 23 : 34 "​ 
وهكذا ينبغي ان نري هذه الصوره في كل اسرة من خلال المحبة الزوجية


2- حب اتحادي مستمر :

وهنا يبرز العمل الالهي :

" ويكون الاثنان جسدا واحد اذا ليسا بعد اثنين بل جسدا واحدا " " مت 19 : 5 "​من اجل هذه الواحدنيه خلق الله من جنب ادم حواء خلقت منه لكي ما تعيش معه وله في وحدانية قلب ومن هنا كان احساس ادم ...
" هذه الان عظم من عظامي ولحم من لحمي " " تك 2 : 23 "​ 
ومن هنا :

تسمو العلاقه الزوجية علي اي علاقه اخري
فيقول الكتاب المقدس 
" يترك الرجل اباه وامه ويلتصق بامرأته " " تك 2 : 23 "​لن علاقه الرجل بإمرأته تسمو علي علاقته بوالدية واقاربه وكل اصدقائه
نعاين ثبات الاسره في الزواج المسيحي ، وحيث الواحدنيه التي اسسها الله في الزواج
" فالذي جمعه الله لا يفرقه انسان "
" مت 19 : 6 " ​ 
لهذا نكرر في صلاة الاكليل طلبه " ثبات اتصال العروسين في 
" الصلاة الثالثه من الاكليل "
صلاة الخضوع ، الصلاه علي الاكاليل " وفي مرد الانجيل "​ 

3- حب يحمل نوعا من الانصهار في تميز :

* حتي تكون معينه له ليس منه " معينا نظيره " " تك 2 : 20 "
* حتي يكمل كل طرف الاخر ... مع اختفاء الانا لتظهر نحن ...​ 
انها علاقه عجيبه من عمل الله ... علاقه ثلاثيه الاطراف وسر استمرارها ومصدر كل حب فيها هو روح الله القدوس


4- حب قائم علي العطاء اكثر من الاخذ :

* نقرا في الكتاب المقدس :

" ايها الرجال احبوا نسائكم كما احب المسيح ايضا الكنيسه واسلم نفسه لاجلها " " اف 5 : 25 "​فهو حب مبني علي صلب الذات لاجل الاخر ومن هنا نري الصليب بكل وضوح في طقس الاكليل 

*الصليب هديه العريس للعروس والذي كانت تتسلمه من عند باب الكنيسه قبل دخولها للاعلان عن طبيعيه العلاقه التي تتسم بصلب الذات
الصليب بيد الاب الكاهن علي راس العروسين عند حلول السر 
" كللهما ايها الاب " " باركهما ايها الاب " " باركهما ايها الابن " 
" قدسمهما ايها الروح القدوس " 

الصليب علي الاكليل وعلي اللفافه الموضوعه علي يدي العروسين
الصليب علي البرانس التي يلبسونها
الصليب في كل الرشومات التي تتم علي العروسين " الزيت والاكليل "
وهكذا تتجمل المحبه الزوجية وتقاس بكم البذل الذي فيها ...

* فالزوج يصلب ذاته " بيذل ذاته " في كل الاعمال الممتلئه حبا
* الزوجه تصلب ذاتها في اتضاع خضوعها الكامل لرجلها . بالرغم من كل امكانياتها وتميزها

ورغم مساوتها للرجل " معينا نظيره "

" غير ان للرجل ليس من دون المرأه ولا المرأه من دون الرجل في الرب "
" 1 كو 11 : 11 "​ 
هذه هي طبيعه المحبه التي تربط بين الزوجين
محبه الهية
محبه تلقائية
محبه باذله​ 
ربنا يبارك حياتكم جميعاً​


----------



## ناصر الحب (15 نوفمبر 2009)

الحب شئ جميل ..............ههههههه
 و أنتي أجمل يا نيفين........................


----------



## kalimooo (15 نوفمبر 2009)

نيفين

 رائع جداااا الكلام عن الحب

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع راااااااااائع 
ميرررررسى على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (16 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع

رائع

جدا

منتهى الشكر

العــــدرا   معاااكم​


----------



## أميره بنت الملك (25 نوفمبر 2009)

*ميرسى على الموضوع *

*بس ياريت يكون فيه كده فعلا *​


----------



## +Nevena+ (6 ديسمبر 2009)

quote]=ناصر الحب;1683147]

الحب شئ جميل ..............ههههههه
و أنتي أجمل يا نيفين........................​[/quote]


ميرسي علي مشاركتك وذوقك​ 

بس كنت شوفتني عشان تعرف انا اجمل ولا لا
ههههههههههههههههه
شويه غلاسه بقي​


نورت الموضوع​


----------



## +Nevena+ (6 ديسمبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> نيفين
> 
> رائع جداااا الكلام عن الحب
> 
> ...


 

طبعا لان الحب اجل ما في الوجود
والكلام عنه بيكون جميل ولذيذ
هههههههههههه

نورت يا كليمو
وميرسي علي مشاركتك الجميله​


----------



## +Nevena+ (6 ديسمبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع راااااااااائع
> 
> ميرررررسى على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


 

الاروع دايما تواجدك وتشجيعك يا كيرو
اسعدني مرورك العطر
اخي العزيز​


----------



## +Nevena+ (6 ديسمبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> موضوع​
> 
> رائع​
> جدا​
> ...


 

استاذي الغالي
اشكرك علي مشاركتك الاجمل
اسعدني مرورك العطر​


----------



## +Nevena+ (6 ديسمبر 2009)

أميره بنت الملك قال:


> *ميرسى على الموضوع *​
> 
> 
> *بس ياريت يكون فيه كده فعلا *​


 

الحب موجود طبعا
بس بقي عمله نادره جدا
عايز اللي يلاقيه يعرف ازاي يحافظ عليه


ميرسي يا قمره علي مشاركتك
يسوع يفرح قلبك​


----------



## وليم تل (8 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا نيفين رمزى
على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## ستيفان (9 ديسمبر 2009)

النوع الرابع 
حب قائم علي العطاء اكثر من الاحد   
هذا اجمل انواع الحب​


----------



## ستيفان (9 ديسمبر 2009)

النوع الرابع 
حب قائم علي العطاء اكثر من الاحد 
هذا اجمل انواع الحب 
 شكرا" على الموضوع الرائع​


----------



## عادل نسيم (9 ديسمبر 2009)

تاي أبنتي نيفين / أختيارك للموضوع مهم .. وأختيارك للآيات أهم وفي صلب الموضوع ربنا يابنتي يحميكي ويباركك .. وكل سنة جديدة في محبة مع يسوع المسيح


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 ديسمبر 2009)

كل الشكر لكم اخواتي علي مشاركتك الرائعه
وتواجدكم الاجمل 
كم يسعدني مروركم الكريم
يسوع يرعاكم
​


----------



## كرسماس (11 يونيو 2010)

موضوع لزيز يانيفين واى كلام عن الحب تلاقى الواحد قراه منغير تردد


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 يونيو 2010)

كرسماس قال:


> موضوع لزيز يانيفين واى كلام عن الحب تلاقى الواحد قراه منغير تردد





ميرسي كرسماس
علي مشاركتك الرقيقه
اسعدني تواجدك العطر 
​


----------

